# operation repo



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

anybody watch this show...im settin here watching it...i guess they are re-runs but they are new to me.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

thats a horrible show lol


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

BrutemanAl said:


> thats a horrible show lol



:agreed:

I watched a few episodes a while back and wow....terrible!


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

lizard lick is better


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I saw repo games the other day. That wasnt to bad. But some people are so dumb...


----------



## Agarcia (Jun 12, 2012)

I can't stand any of them. They need way better actors.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Agarcia said:


> I can't stand any of them. They need way better actors.


Agreed. Feels like my Im watching inbred cavemen. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

The show would be good if it was real stuff. They over act it really bad. 





Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

yea , it was dumb, but I was too lazy to change the channel


----------

